# Colonial R.F.T.C. 5/2,3,4



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

All stakes will be held on the James Dean property , Castle Rock Rd. , Woodstock , Ct.
Open will start at the "Hickey Farm" , Derby will start at the "goose pit field" .
Please stay on the roads unless directed otherwise , there has been a considerable amount of rain in the area and the fields may be soft.
I will post locations for the Amat. and Qual. when I get them.


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

Any updates on the derby?


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

The Derby Results:
1st Jennifer Broome O/H and Peety
2nd Mimi Kearney O/H and Gamble
3rd Tim Mueller O/H and Catch
4th Ed Forry and Dash
RJ Rick Millheim and Hydro

Jams to 2, 3,4,6,9,11
Congrats to all!!


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Open Callbacks to 3rd Series
4,7,8,9,10,13,16,18,20,21,26,29,30,32,33,36,37,38,39,42
20 Dogs

Qual, Amateur and Open all start at 8 am Saturday. Follow the signs to the stakes (all at Dean's)


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

I believe Open will be at the Wood Duck Pond, Qual at the field on the far side of the Big Pond and the Amateur in the first field on the left as you pull in the driveway. If you even think you may get stuck... YOU WILL! Ground very soft. Stay outta the mud! ;-)


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. to Jennifer! Way to go!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jennifer!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Jennifer and Peety! Rueben and I are proud of you guys!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Aging out of Derby with a Win ain't bad.
Congrats!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Qual. will be at the "Hickey Farm"Field (same as Open used).


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

DERBY

congrats to all. Special congrats to Steve's JAM. First run at derby. I was glad I could be there to see the first 3 series. 

AWESOME!!!

Pattie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Jennifer!!  

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Diana Cooper and Hannah for your Qualifying win!! Not bad for your first Q. Thrilled for you.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joanna Lewis, on the Derby 4th with Seaside's Shot in the Dark! Dash has finished six of his seven trials and placed in four. Consistency is the name of the game. Way to go!

rita


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Diana on your Q win with Hannah! It was great to see the excitement on your face when you got your ribbon! So happy for you!

Congratulations also to Jennifer on your Derby win with Peety and your 2nd in the Q with Treat! What a great weekend for you!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jennifer, Congratulations Again!! ..."2nd in the Q with Treat!"...

Any more Q placements other than 1st and 2nd?

AM callbacks to the 4th? ...left before announced..and Open results?  thanks..


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Barb and Ten on winning the Amat. Ten is now an FC/AFC!!!! Way to go Barb and Ten.......sorry no other placements!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Results are now posted on Entry Express , Thanks to all that came out to support the Colonial Retriever Field Trial Club at our spring trial. Hope to see you all at the fall trial.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Barb and Ten!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Barb and Ten!! Way to go!!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Barb and Ten, Jennifer and Treat and Peety and especially Diana and Hannah. Henry must be smiling.

Dawn


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> Results are now posted on Entry Express , Thanks to all that came out to support the Colonial Retriever Field Trial Club at our spring trial. Hope to see you all at the fall trial.


All your time and effort made for a very nice trial, Bob..

Thanks very much, 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Videtto said:


> Congrats to Barb and Ten on winning the Amat. Ten is now an FC/AFC!!!! Way to go Barb and Ten.......sorry no other placements!



.........................  ..Ten did look good!!!! 

Judy


----------

